

Review My Startup Idea for Biz Competition - djsamson

I am taking part in a business plan competition at my college next week and I was wondering if HN could give me some feedback on my landing page: www.MailTheHouse.com<p>Basically, I want to create a web and mobile application where people can write a formal letter they want to their State/Federal representatives but mail it using the internet. I'm going to have an automatic printer and have someone who will manually fold/stuff envelopes. My goal is to secure advocacy groups as my clients and allow them to coordinate mass mail campaigns.<p>What do you think?
======
mi3law
I would change this "MailTheHouse.com will find your representative, print and
then mail your letter for you so contacting your rep is as easy as sending an
e-mail" into series of 2-3 bullet points. Emphasize the "finds your
representative point"-- I doubt many people know who their reps are so this
value prop. will be especially interesting.

Also, consider just collecting the email to reduce sign-up friction (or make
it very clear that the first/last names are optional).

Very cool idea by the way-- is this to be a social for-profit? A non-profit?
How do you plan on making money? Just curious.

